# Applet im Browser anzeigen



## DarthSideous (29. Jun 2006)

Hi,

ich hab ne Java-Applikation mit Eclipse geschrieben (Applet) sind glaub 4 oder 5 Klassen die sich jeweils in verschiedenen Unter-Packages befinden. Jetzt wollt ich das ganze auf mein Webspace uppen um im Browser darstellen.

Mit ist nicht ganz klar wie man ne HTML-Datei erstellen kann so das 4 Klassen verwendet werden, außerdem funkt das was ich ausprobiert habe nicht so. 

Ich habe gehört das man auch ein JAR-Archiv im Browser darstellen lassen kann.

Weiß da jemand wie das geht? Ich hab das ganze ja auch schon als JAR exportiert, funkt bei Doppelklick also wunderbar ;-)

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2006)

Wenn du dein "Applet" bereits mit einem Doppelklick öffnen kannst, ist schon was faul, es sei denn, es ist eine so genannte Appletcation. Denn normalerweise geht das nur mit Applikationen, die in einer ausführbaren Jar-Datei zusammengefasst wurden.
Applets leben aber ausschließlich in Webseiten.

Wenn du ein Applet, welches aus mehreren Klassen besteht, starten willst, genügt es dem Browser die Klasse, die von Applet erbt bekannt zu machen. Das sieht dann so aus:

```
<applet code="MeinApplet.class" width="400" height="300">
</applet>
```

Wenn du eine Jardatei für dein Applet erzeugt hast, sieht das Ganze dann so aus:

```
<applet archive="MeinJar.jar" code="MeinApplet.class" width="400" height="300">
</applet>
```


----------



## VdA (27. Nov 2006)

und wie mach ich das mit packages?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Nov 2006)

Na so:
	
	
	
	





```
<applet code="package.MeinApplet.class" width="400" height="300"> 
</applet>
```


----------



## VdA (28. Nov 2006)

thx


----------



## VdA (28. Nov 2006)

aber leider steht bei mir im Browser jetzt Applet  ..... is notinited
Was heißt das?


----------



## Jockel (28. Nov 2006)

Wozu sind deutsche Schulen eigentlich noch gut? Es wird einem nicht beigebracht wie man sich Informationen verschafft und nun gibt es auch keinen Englisch-Unterricht mehr...
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=39139&highlight=notinited
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=2793&highlight=notinited
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=38442&highlight=notinited
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=36753&highlight=notinited
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11567&highlight=notinited
etc. pp. usw. usf.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2006)

Guck mal in die Java-Console und poste mal die dort angezeigte Exception.


----------



## VdA (29. Nov 2006)

Java Plug-in 1.5.0_09
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.5.0_09 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Dennis


----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster schließen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.awt.AWTPermission createRobot)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Robot.checkRobotAllowed(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Robot.init(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Robot.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at gui.Fenster.<init>(Fenster.java:48)
	at Steuerung.Start.<init>(Start.java:23)
	at Steuerung.Start.init(Start.java:19)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.awt.AWTPermission setWindowAlwaysOnTop)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.setAlwaysOnTop(Unknown Source)
	at gui.Fenster.<init>(Fenster.java:73)
	at Steuerung.Start.<init>(Start.java:23)
	at Steuerung.Start.init(Start.java:19)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

ich glaub das passiert weil ich versuche ein Bildschirmfoto zu machen


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2006)

Signiere das Applet. Hilfe dazu findest du inder FAQ.


----------

